
Ask HN: Where do you upload product screencast to? - notastartup
Where do you upload your screencast to? I don&#x27;t want to upload it on youtube because it will show relevant videos and ads. I was thinking of using Vimeo but it doesn&#x27;t offer HD.<p>I need to make the screencast intro video quickly accessible on the main site as soon as a visitor lands on the page and clicks watch video. I wonder if cloudflare has this option?<p>Also, side question. I wonder how people create those &#x27;cartoony&#x27; animations explaining your product with Apple-esque inspirational music that seems to be prevalent.
======
yabatopia
To answer te question about the cartoony animations, a fairly popular piece of
software in internet marketing (IM) communities like Warrior Forum is Easy
Sketch Pro. Be warned though, like with all internet marketing products, not
all reviews are real (affiliates pushing products). It's okay software for the
price, but if you decide to buy it I would recommend to use a new e-mail
alias, unless you like to receive other IM offers and upselling - a lot of
them.

~~~
notastartup
was promising until i saw the guy walking in yacht....wait can i use this
software to get rich by trading currencies? I got confused. The site looks
like one of those 'I make $4000 a day, I show you how" types.

~~~
yabatopia
You're not wrong, I had the same initial reaction. It's no coincidence the
name of the software vendor is Inner Circle Riches. Just remember we're not
the target market. The website targets the 'get rich quick internet marketing'
world, and that's not always the prettiest world on the internet.

However if you can get over it, the software is fairly decent for basic hand
sketching animations and usable for regular marketing or
educational/instructional purposes. Just remember to set up a new mail account
to purchase the software.

Another option I just discovered while researching my answer is VideoScibe
([http://www.videoscribe.co/](http://www.videoscribe.co/)). Looks far more
professional, but it's also more expensive.

------
codegeek
take a look at [http://www.wistia.com](http://www.wistia.com). It provides
everything you asked for.

~~~
notastartup
looks good i'll check it out.

